# [Tue 31st Dec 2013] Brixton wild rock'n'roll NEW YEAR'S EVE PARTY! (London)



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

*Tues 31st December 2013: ROCK AND ROLL NEW YEAR'S EVE PARTY!*





Prince Albert
*418 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771



 Facebook event
DJs 10pm - 5am
Just £4 admission all night!

We're going to be partying hard till 5am and seeing the New Year in with an almighty Brixton blast.

We'll have two great rock'n'roll bands onstage in the shape of the mighty Sly Persuaders and formidable big-in-Japan Atomic Suplex - plus the usual DJs playing till dawn.

Expect to hear top notch ska, drum and bass, reggae, rock and roll, skiffle, rockabilly, punk, dance and good time music tunes all ruddy night long. 


*GIG DETAILS:
ATOMIC SUPLEX*Already a smash in Japan, this loud, trashy rock'n'roll band will be performing their hot new single, 'Rock & Roll Must Die'. 

Expect screeching guitars, brain-drilling bass, pounding drums and a half ton of feedback from this awesome garage punk outfit - Sonics meet Guitar Wolf!

"Not so much a sonic cathedral as a sonic corrugated iron shed" Time out
"Soon to be huge with their Ramones in a blender sound and their furious live show" Croydon WIRED
"Screaming, overdriven rock n roll compression at it's best. Atomic Suplex are the British Guitar Wolf, the English Lightning Bolt or maybe the London New York Dolls" DHTBT

...deliver Garage-Punk smashers X-Mist Germany
"Atomic Suplex dispense with the formalities (read: the tune) altogether, preferring to unleash one and a half minutes of pure offensive distortion. [They are] a rare thing of beauty - and deserve your ass for dinner" Artrocker 

SLY PERSUADERS
Rising from the ashes of Dr Vampire, Garage-noise-wranglers the Sly Persuaders distil surfed-up swagger and industrial-strength fuzz into something potent enough to take your eyebrows off. They formed in South London in 2012 and have been busy drinking their way through gig riders ever since.
DJs on the night

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package. 

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats. 

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/new-years-eve-brixton-2013-2014.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

editor said:


> *Tues 31st December 2013: ROCK AND ROLL NEW YEAR'S EVE PARTY!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never had you down as a liberace man before.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> never had you down as a liberace man before.


I fucking love Liberace.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I fucking love Liberace.


fair enough


----------



## TruXta (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll come if Atomic Suplex can do a Q&A session on various consumer goods, where to buy them and so on. I'd pay good money for that shit.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I'll come if Atomic Suplex can do a Q&A session on various consumer goods, where to buy them and so on. I'd pay good money for that shit.


I've no idea what that means, but it's not going to happen anyway, so you can save your money.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 19, 2013)

15th best live act of 2013. http://soundsxp.com/artman2/publish...est_Albums_Songs_and_Live_Acts_for_2013.shtml


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's the DJ line up:


> *EDITOR (urban75)*
> An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.
> 
> *WASIM*
> ...


Note that it's £5 in, but free for regulars. If I know you and you want to come, drop me a line and I'll stick you on the guest list.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 30, 2013)

I was never into Liberace until i saw Behind The Candelabra (2013), one of my top five films of the year.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2013)

Note  - it's for £5 entry from 9pm, but free if you're a known regular, and I've got a guest list too - drop me a message if you want to be on it!


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I was never into Liberace until i saw Behind The Candelabra (2013), one of my top five films of the year.


I'm actually mulling over starting up The Liberace Experience.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 30, 2013)

This i my Steam profile pic.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198070401581/



Michael Douglas as Liberace minus the wig.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm actually mulling over starting up The Liberace Experience.



A great excuse for rescinding Dr Jazzz's ban


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I've no idea what that means, but it's not going to happen anyway, so you can save your money.


I'm not sure what it means either but you never know with those crazy guys.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Note  - it's for £5 entry from 9pm, but free if you're a known regular, and I've got a guest list too - drop me a message if you want to be on it!


Oh yeah. Can you put me on the list, I don't want to be embarrassed on the door.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll be there a bit early.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok time to go I suppose. 
Gig's not going to self implode by itself.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 31, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ok time to go I suppose.
> Gig's not going to self implode by itself.


I will do my best


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 31, 2013)

I am feeling jealous. At the moment I am in a local pub in Torquay with earplugs in and a decidedly third rate bloke singing to backing tracks. His saving grace is that he only sings half a  song before going on to another. His speaking voice reflects that he is a bingo caller by trade. YUK.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2014)

i was there for a whil.


good pub  decent crowd.  espcially  around midnight  when more urbs  imknow  turned up


had to ditc due to  bd hip  and  budget   but  made it to like 12:30

i was the guy in shorts with  anime tie.  massive apologies  to anyone   i   saw  but did't day hi to.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 1, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i was there for a whil.
> 
> 
> good pub  decent crowd.  espcially  around midnight  when more urbs  imknow  turned up
> ...


I saw you for like five seconds, then you were gone next time I looked around. It's not like it's a big place.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I saw you for like five seconds, then you were gone next time I looked around. It's not like it's a big place.


ninja


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 1, 2014)

You were wearing a giant red thing like a tall santa, or was I imagining that?


----------



## editor (Jan 1, 2014)

That was a great night! More pics later.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 1, 2014)

How's your head editor?


----------



## editor (Jan 1, 2014)

colacubes said:


> How's your head editor?


Not so bad now, but a good sleep is needed tonight. The after party went on for a very long time indeed


----------



## colacubes (Jan 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Not so bad now, but a good sleep is needed tonight. The after party went on for a very long time indeed



Quality


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2014)

Some interesting light and movement created this . . .


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 3, 2014)

mORE PHOTOS! please. it was a great evening.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll sort them after my coffee. Loved the full on mosh pit you guys got going!


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll sort them after my coffee. Loved the full on mosh pit you guys got going!


see thats the thing i don't remember that so i need the photos.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't remember a mosh pit either.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't remember a mosh pit either.


You don't remember the monitors being turned over? I had to get the manager in to calm them down!


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 3, 2014)

err cool. nope that is not in my memory!


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2014)

That was a chuffing great night - I thought both bands were ACE!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> err cool. nope that is not in my memory!


Also nope.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2014)

Love this pic! 

More here: 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...ders-and-a-wild-mosh-pit-see-in-the-new-year/


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 3, 2014)

I really liked Sly Persuaders...  so checked back to the OP to see they've come out of the remains of my previous favourite offline band (Dr Vamire).  Cool.


----------



## gabi (Jan 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Love this pic!
> 
> More here:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...ders-and-a-wild-mosh-pit-see-in-the-new-year/



that dude looks well munted  looks like an excellent night.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 7, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You were wearing a giant red thing like a tall santa, or was I imagining that?


it's called a shirt...

but no, not your imagination.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2014)

I think I might have already been a bit gone by then.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 7, 2014)

did you pre fuel?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> did you pre fuel?



No, and I tried to arrive late too. I am well aware that I am a small container that overflows too quickly.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 7, 2014)

must have  been the whole night then as i said  hi  around 11   and  left  round  12:30-1:00.


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm actually mulling over starting up The Liberace Experience.



Good luck with that


----------

